# Casa Magna Lanceros



## bwehmeyer (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm late to the party on these but I am so glad I found a box...


----------



## TSBBZM (Jan 9, 2017)

*Cool!*:grin2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good cigars....I have a box of the Churchills that I bought 6 years ago...give or take a year and even at the age they are they still smoke really good. I'd tell you this...smoke all of them within 16 months esp. at the RG you have or they turn into an impotent cigar afterwards. The thicker the cigar the better they deal with rest/age...not so with smaller RG.


----------

